

Ask HN: Can you suggest any good tech blogs for my new site? - coderholic

Over the past few days I've been working on a side project (mostly as a way to get familiar with Django) that I've just launched: Bloggregator.net<p>The site is a tech blog aggregation site, similar in many ways to popurls.com and alltop.com, but focusing on tech blogs.<p>I've started off by adding some of the tech blogs that I read, but it would be great to get some suggestions from the HN community on some more that I could include.<p>Feedback on the site itself would be great too!
======
bhousel
> The site is a tech blog aggregation site, similar in many ways to
> popurls.com and alltop.com, but focusing on tech blogs.

Why not just start with the tech blogs aggregated by popurls and alltop?

------
coderholic
Here's a link to the site: <http://www.bloggregator.net>

